# Beginner cyclist what cycle to buy?



## tilly (24 Jul 2012)

Ok so I have just started out cylcing currently on a mountain bike which is not the best! I am wanting to buy a road bike, I am looking at Carrera virtuoso from halfords for £349 I will be covering round about 60-70km per week, is this a good bike for me to start out on? Any advice will be great. I am new to all this I have come from running to cylcing..


----------



## Cubist (24 Jul 2012)

Excellent value for money, well equipped, and as good for a beginner as you're likely to get. See also Decathlon's Triban 3 for a comparator at the same pricepoint.


----------



## tilly (24 Jul 2012)

Oh thank you, I'll check it out.


----------



## sidevalve (25 Jul 2012)

Both good. I've had the virtuoso and it was a fine machine for the price but lots of others recomend the triban.
One thing, if you look around you can get "last years" virtuoso even cheaper. Mine was the 16 speed model and I found I never needed any more.


----------



## Sandra6 (25 Jul 2012)

Have you seen the carrera tdf? It's on offer at the moment for just shy of £300. It's yellow - does that help?!


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

Yes I have seen that, it's between a triban, C virtuoso and C tdf what's the difference except price between them all?


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

Is that the old carrera... http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810675_langId_-1_categoryId_165710


----------



## musa (25 Jul 2012)

T3 is VFM and its red 
a lot of good talk of the T3 can't go wrong there?


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

Yep, but what is the difference between them all? Maybe I'll pay a visit to the local halfords and see if they can order the T3 in!


----------



## Stonepark (25 Jul 2012)

tilly said:


> Yep, but what is the difference between them all? Maybe I'll pay a visit to the local halfords and see if they can order the T3 in!


 
triban 3 is decathlon


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

Ahh ok so which would be best for someone like myself just wanting if for road cylcing?


----------



## Andrius.B (25 Jul 2012)

OK, both Carrera TDF and Triban 3 are great for the price. You can't go wrong with any of them. However, I personally would still get the triban 3 as it is a bit lighter (like 1.5 pounds difference), has carbon forks, and comes in red.


----------



## MJC (25 Jul 2012)

If you're considering a Triban 3 it might be worth getting a copy of this month's Cycling Active - they've reviewed it and they love it!


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

triban 3 looks 100 times better than it does in the pictures you see online


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

I am not bothered about the looks just the ride and comfort...


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

The triban is lighter than the C by 1kg so that's a plus..


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

Ok so the triban has more gears and is lighter also cheaper! Help guys triban or C


----------



## Andrius.B (25 Jul 2012)

TRIBAN 3 !!!

edit: i dont have one, but my friend does, and he is VERY happy with it.


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

ive got a triban, rides like a much more expensive bike. fast, light, good on hills, what more can you want for £300 :d


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

dont see any reason to choose a carerra over a triban


----------



## Raging Squirrel (25 Jul 2012)

I'd get the triban 3. a friend has the TDF and I thought it looked a bit cheap and tacky


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

average speed to work on the triban is actually higher than my last bike which was an £800 boardman because the aerodynamic profle is better. should release a versions with srams or shimano 106 etc and they would be the best selling bikes in the country


----------



## Raging Squirrel (25 Jul 2012)

i'd actually consider buyong one and putting all the good stuff on it myself, imagine what you could get out of it with better gearsets and aftermarket tyres


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> average speed to work on the triban is actually higher than my last bike which was an £800 boardman because the aerodynamic profle is better. should release a versions with srams or shimano 106 etc and they would be the best selling bikes in the country


 
just checked the website and they do lol. shame alo of people dont know about there bikes. they do amazing things for very little money


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> i'd actually consider buyong one and putting all the good stuff on it myself, imagine what you could get out of it with better gearsets and aftermarket tyres


 
could do witha bigger gear on the top end, i tend to spin out on the really big decents and have to pedal like a mad man. same with most lower priced bikes tho as there aimed at riders who wont use the biggest gears


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

This one then guys? http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html


----------



## Raging Squirrel (25 Jul 2012)

OP....have a look at this months Cycling Active magazine (page 58). The Triban 3 got a 92% scoring over 3 other, more expensive bikes. The editor of the magazine actually went out and bought one because it did that well in the trial.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (25 Jul 2012)

tilly said:


> This one then guys? http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html


 
get it ordered!


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

I shall! Important accessories? Travel first aid kit Helmet water bottle and cage! Have I covered all important accessories


----------



## Raging Squirrel (25 Jul 2012)

pump, puncture repair kit? glasses?


----------



## tilly (25 Jul 2012)

Of course haha! I'm 5ft 9 so what frame size would I need?


----------



## Raging Squirrel (25 Jul 2012)

54 - 56 if im not mistaken


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> 54 - 56 if im not mistaken


 
sounds right, get something to store tubes etc on your bike, a saddle bag or a bottle tool kit should do. you dont want to be stuck miles from home with a puncture


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

depending on how much you want to spend clipless pedals and shoes might be something you want to consider. dont know how i managed without mine


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2012)

Of course, all geometries differ but I am female, about 5'10, 33" inside leg, fairly long arms and my road bike is a 54.5cm...depending on limb length, a 54cm probably better - always better to err on the small rather than big size. With a men's/unisex frame, you may need to change the stem, the bars and of course the saddle.

Go sit on the bikes and test ride if at all possible

Jus had a look - Triban comes in a 54cm or a 57cm, no 56cm...couple of stores in lancs http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-3-id_8167038.html

Happy shopping


----------



## Kasio (25 Jul 2012)

tilly said:


> Ok so I have just started out cylcing currently on a mountain bike which is not the best! I am wanting to buy a road bike, I am looking at Carrera virtuoso from halfords for £349 I will be covering round about 60-70km per week, is this a good bike for me to start out on? Any advice will be great. I am new to all this I have come from running to cylcing..


If you save around another £100, which very well may be worth it - you could be looking at a lovely road-hybrid cycle, just throwing out an idea


----------



## stephen.rooke (25 Jul 2012)

Kasio said:


> If you save around another £100, which very well may be worth it - you could be looking at a lovely road-hybrid cycle, just throwing out an idea


 
depends where your riding. i would hate having to use a hybrid to get to work every day


----------



## Kasio (25 Jul 2012)

stephen.rooke said:


> depends where your riding. i would hate having to use a hybrid to get to work every day


Fair enough mate, I suppose having somewhat of decent quality roads and tracks nearby are an advantage!


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2012)

I do... only about 5 miles each way  As do many others...fast hybrid however, no suspension, carbon forks, roads around here are shocking, even the main ones

Considering a roadbike though if can find one that takes guards & rack, has the right gearing (min Tiagra) and is the right price...two wheeled holy grail 

I do however have a carbon roadbike for the weekend when it's dry and an MTB for rougher stuff and mud


----------



## stephen.rooke (26 Jul 2012)

i have pretty decent roads. just like the speed of a road bike and the riding position. my problem is im always rifing as fast as i can, trying to get to work in under 20mins, down to 20:52 so far (7 mile journey) averaging 19.8mph, ill hit the 20mph oneday lol


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Jul 2012)

tilly said:


> Yes I have seen that, it's between a triban, C virtuoso and C tdf what's the difference except price between them all?


The tdf is yellow?! 
Tbh there won't be much difference between the two carreras, they're just pushing the yellow one on the back of the TdeF. 
I can't comment on the triban though. Which is your local halfords? Depends where it is and who is working there as to the advice you get.


----------



## Andrius.B (26 Jul 2012)

This is nice too:
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-5-id_8167039.html


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2012)

The Triban 5 has a better groupset than the Bianchi (Sora vs 2300), both have a carbon fork to dampen road buzz

The Felt is a lot more money at £800 (unless you are happy buying unseen from Germany), and plays in a different league to the Bianchi - appears to have 105 on the rear which is several levels beyond the others


----------



## Cubist (26 Jul 2012)

tilly said:


> I shall! Important accessories? Travel first aid kit Helmet water bottle and cage! Have I covered all important accessories


Tilly, if you can get to a Decathlon, then do so. The stores are a real experience, with knowledgable, friendly staff. You'll find all the kit you need at good prices all under one roof. You'll come away wit the right bike, and sensible accessories at good prices.


----------



## Andrius.B (26 Jul 2012)

Usually, bikes from halfords (carrera and cboardman) and the triban family are better value for the money as long as you are buying under £1000. As you start going up from there, start considering other brands.
So in short, if I was bying a road bike under 1 grand, I would go for one of the above mentioned brands, if I had exactly 1 grand, I would get the Giant Defy 1, if I had way more, I would start looking at the other brands.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jul 2012)

I'd probably go for the Triban 3, it's going to be properly built by Decathlon and sometimes they throw in some free accessories. Spend the extra £50 on some tyres and tubes, I hear the stock ones are heavy (about 3kg!)


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2012)

Speedking...Yes, there are lots of makes of bike - Decathlon are relatively new to the UK and have I think 3 roadbikes in their range and about 10 stores dotted around the UK. Specialized have dozens of dealers for example and Halfords have a branch in every town almost. They also sell a lot of bikes through Cycle to work schemes - I expect that's partly why you see a lot in London

The Triban 3 is very well reviewed and offers very good vfm for £300. You can of course get a better bike for double or triple the money but a not insubstantial part of that cost will be paying for branding and marketing which Decathlon don't do too much of, relying on their good vfm and quality for the price

Pretty much all of the frames are made in the same factories in the far east, it is the quality and weight of the components (and the marketing) that determines the overall cost 

You pays your money and takes your choice - but the £300 Decathlon is probably not far off a £500 Specialized, Giant, Trek etc...

I certainly wouldn't discount a bike on the basis of the name

I have a Pearson - heard of them or seen many on the road?
.................



They have had a shop since 1860...


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jul 2012)

vickster said:


> Enjoy


 
I get confused when I read your posts because your avatar makes me think they were mine


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Jul 2012)

Seriously, I can't force you to buy anything but I would go with the Triban. I've only heard good things about it, it's a great bike for a great price. The only thing that really needs changing is the tyres and you could do that using the £50 you saved from not buying a Carrera. Like vickster said, Carrera is a Halfords brand and Halfords aren't exactly known for their quality or great customer service. At least Decathlon will send you the bike part-made professionally with some minor things to add like the pedals, brakes etc. If you go to a Decathlon store, you'll be able to sit on the bike and they might chuck in some free accessories if you buy it from the store instead of online. 

Just my opinion but you can get better than a Carrera for the price.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Jul 2012)

They were voted the worst shop in Britain. http://uk.autoblog.com/2012/05/21/halfords-voted-worst-store-in-britain/


----------



## Sandra6 (27 Jul 2012)

Speedking said:


> maybe this one http://www.wheelies.co.uk/p40052/Bianchi-C2C-Via-Nirone-7-Alu-2300-Mix-2012-Road-Bike.aspx



My husband had the via nirone 7, loved it loved it loved, then some ass nicked it.

The carreras are as good as any other in that price band, imo.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2012)

The carrera flat bar hybrids punch above their price point, however, sub £300, the Triban 3 is it - it got a very high score and review from Cycling Active this month

Personally, I wouldn't know a well set up bike, so would choose Decathlon over Halfords, or end up paying the local bike shop to check it over


----------



## Maylian (28 Jul 2012)

Yeah I do suggest people to steer clear of Halfords for any sort of mechanic work on a bike. Ever since they "replaced" a break pad on my bike, let me pay for it and leave only to find in the car park when testing that they hadn't replaced it at all. When questioned they said they didn't have the pads, when I argued about the service they quickly found the pads and did the work but they are a pretty shocking store for customer service to be honest.

Either check the bike yourself if you get it from there and know what you're looking for or pay the extra for a service. Just don't trust Halfords without them earning it.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2012)

Review...do you want to spend £700, was £400 yesterday?

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/tech/bikes/129311/4/1000-bike-test-2012.html


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2012)

Triban 3. Son has one, it's huge value for money, much better than his mates Carrera. Well made, well thought out.


----------



## Andrius.B (28 Jul 2012)

Just pick the bike that you love the look of 
You will tend to ride it more often that way.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2012)

Cycling free...you should tot up how much you have spent on the bike and kit by the end of the year...£70+ for a lock for starters (and probably 2 if leaving it anywhere on the street in London)...plus lights, (helmet if you plan to wear one), mudguards, mitts, clothing, glasses...


----------



## tilly (29 Jul 2012)

I am struggling to get hold of a triban It would mean travelling to buy and bringing it back some how, so I think I will go to halfords an try a carrer and see how it feels?!


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2012)

The Triban and Virtuoso will be better - I am not sure if the Viking even has handlebar level gear shifts

I thought you had upped the budget - am confused. Do you need a car in Wembley - sell it and then you can have a very good bike (just make sure you insure it properly in London)!


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2012)

If you use the search function, you'll find more info (type in Viking), although I don't remember seeing a member on here who spent £550 on a Viking - you can get a much bigger brand for that

I finally got round to reading the Btwin Triban 3 review in this month's Cycling Active - 92% - fantastic review...quite tempted as a commuter to replace a hybrid that cost twice that much... seriously, get on the tube, go to Decathlon at Surrey Quays and see one. It weighs 10kg, I reckon you'd be astonished and very quickly get over your prejudices....


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2012)

Just get the one that feels and looks best and is the right price for you - makes it simpler  You are in London - there are dozens of good shops to visit 

Most who buy the Vikings go for the basic one - downtube shifters, heavy, poor components. The fact that shops don't sell them often and Amazon do, puts me off straightaway 

Why won't you even consider the Triban - you have asked for advice - and you have had it, however...??? Decathlon are relatively new to the UK, but they are massive on the Continent


----------



## jim55 (31 Jul 2012)

i dont think theyres any problem as such ,just that in gen they are heavier than their counterparts and fitted with parts that arent really the best ,the best bike for the money is def the triban 3 but you said you dont want that ,to get something similiar in another big name brand wil b further up the price range ,personally id much rather have the triban as its a good looking bike if nothing else ,you pays yer money,,,,,


----------



## User16625 (31 Jul 2012)

tilly said:


> Ok so I have just started out cylcing currently on a mountain bike which is not the best! I am wanting to buy a road bike, I am looking at Carrera virtuoso from halfords for £349 I will be covering round about 60-70km per week, is this a good bike for me to start out on? Any advice will be great. I am new to all this I have come from running to cylcing..


 
NEVER buy from halfords. They simply are utter crap. Go to a specialised bike shop.


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2012)

Look at Bike Radar - lots of reviews; also Google can help here


----------



## jim55 (31 Jul 2012)

id say felt is a better brand than viking ,viking tend to specialize in the cheaper end of the market ,sure they have bikes that are a few quid but thats prob the top of their range ,all that people are trying to saqy is you can get a lot more for ur money than viking ,in fact buy a viking and when ur fed up with certain things on it ul wish u listened to the advice u were given
i wont post anymore on this as u seem hellbent on questioning good advice given ,good day and buy whatever u want !!!


----------



## vickster (31 Jul 2012)

I concur with the learned poster above and give up too. 
What actually happened to the original poster?? Listened to the advice and is now happily charging up hills on a shiny triban 3. Hailed by cycling active as one of the best vfm bikes ever...lucky them


----------



## BrumJim (1 Aug 2012)

I'm not convinced that you pay for the name. Bigger name brands sell more bikes, and get better prices on the parts. In the end, a bike is not much more than a frame and parts, so if you can get the parts cheaper, then you can build a better bike for the same price.
Frame is the only variable. Bigger names selling more expensive bikes can borrow frame design from top-end models and sell with cheap components for a cheaper bike. E.g. the Specialized Allez has the same frame geometry as the Tarmac, so the frame is well designed and money is made on the top end versions. In contrast, some smaller name brands have a reputation for great value on smaller frames, but larger frames are not suitably up-sized and don't have the same handling and strength characteristics. Others may look great, but have very poor customer service if you want a budget build.

So, I don't think that you pay for the name, but some smaller names are better than others.
Not heard anything bad about the Felt brand, but have a good look on Google.

You have a choice. Choose a bike, buy it, ride it and love it because you chose it, or ask advice, find what the consensus is, but it, ride it, and love it because you have got one of the best for that price. You can't do both.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Aug 2012)

tilly said:


> I am struggling to get hold of a triban It would mean travelling to buy and bringing it back some how, so I think I will go to halfords an try a carrer and see how it feels?!



Drive to decathlon and put it in the back of the car, or get the train to decathlon and cycle home?!

Stu


----------



## wealthysoup (1 Aug 2012)

Tilly, you don't need a huge car to fit a bike in the boot. I've got a seat ibiza and only have to take the front wheel of my triban 3 to fit it in the boot. Rear mounted cycle carriers are also quite cheap. 

Edit: frame size is 60cm


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2012)

Speedking said:


> still wont be getting a triban tho


 

Speedking, please start a new 'what bike' thread for yourself in the 'Bikes & Accessories' forum *here*.
This was a thread to advise Tilly about a new bike not yourself.
Please do not post any more about YOUR bike needs in this thread,
Thanks,
Ian

edit: OK All the posts not relating to Tilly's needs have been removed. So let's keep it on topic.
Thanks.


----------



## Speedking (1 Aug 2012)

no im getting a triban now


----------



## ulidia2012 (1 Aug 2012)

Tilly my Triban 3 fit comfortably int he boot of my picasso albeit with the middle seat down if it helps.


----------



## Cheshire Celt (1 Aug 2012)

I've just had to sell my triban 3 after six weeks just coudnt get comfy on it on long rides I was to stretched . So I sold it on and spent 3 times more on a Scott s50 has a shorter frame reach so much better now . But the twin is a good bike for the money


----------

